# Bush is lacking brain power



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It seems so simple to keep going like Bush does. I am surprized with mass ignorance or bad nature of so many Americans today. They keep supporting Bush despite our loss of creditability in the world, inefficiency of running the war on terror and the economy. America has changed during post WWII years and degenerated intellectually. We know from history that even democratic and highly sofisticated nations can get in trouble. Germans got their Hitler one time. We are not immune of blunders like this.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

By the spelling in your post, you must be the one degenerating intellectually.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

jacks said:


> By the spelling in your post, you must be the one degenerating intellectually.


Ja, that's constructive. Thanks for your insightful contribution.

RC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Robert it was more constructive, and accurate, than a comparison of Bush with Hitler.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

A: If you're worried about brainpower, check out the education records for our 2 main presidential candidates. Bush's was ALL over Kerry's, and Bush went farther in post graduate degrees.

B: If Mr Bush's personal "brainpower" is not high enough for you, check out the level of brainpower with which he has surrounded himself. His counselors are made up of exclusively high post graduate personnel with HIGH GPA's, some of the highest in years. Whoever is attacking him at this level, I'm sure you would not want to get into some kind of contest with him on any personal level. I'm a reasonably smart guy and I sure as heck wouldn't.

I get so tired of round about attacks on him without substance. Of course, there are very few legitimate attacks of substance available so I guess we should expect this.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> :Germans got their Hitler one time. We are not immune of blunders like this.


You are correct. We have to be watchful. Hitler took away the personal guns from the citizens, much like Kerry wants to do. Any other comparisons you'd like to try?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"Ja, that's constructive. Thanks for your insightful contribution. "

So you posted why?

Dogs, just because you disagree with Bush's methods doesn't mean that he is stupid. LOOK AT YOURSELF! I'm an idiot, and even I have finally learned to use a spell check! What does that say about you? Even I, the NODAK stooge, realize how ignorant bad spelling makes you look!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol er we lost credibility to the United Nations and the French oh no :beer:


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Ja, that's constructive. Thanks for your insightful contribution.

RC"

Ditto


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"lol er we lost credibility to the United Nations and the French oh no"

...and Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Germany, Belgium, and the Netherlands too. Believe me, I know, I was in those countries two months ago, their views of America's "YeeeHaw!!" foreign policy are less than favorable.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

I was in Europe in 1994 and they felt the same way then. I could not believe how unfriendly the people were in Italy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I wouldn't say that the people were unfriendly, but their media and governmental positions were negative toward America. This was primarily because of the US going into Iraq against the UN's standing when an investigation had shown that there was no WMDs in Iraq. 
The European nations put a lot of stock in the UN, and to go against the UN is not viewed favorably over there.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Quite frankly i dont care what other countrys think, esp since so many of those countrys have major problems We are the USA and we do what we want.
:sniper:
which of those countries are you allowed to own guns like we can, answer me that


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

SniperPride,

Where'd you school at? If you need to ask about this question for get it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> Quite frankly i dont care what other countrys think, esp since so many of those countrys have major problems We are the USA and we do what we want.
> :sniper:
> which of those countries are you allowed to own guns like we can, answer me that


We are America, we are great! We are however not above the laws, written or otherwise. America cannot police the globe, piss everyone off, and expect them to take it. If we want to avoid future war, shorten current wars, and get America back to its previous status, we need to listen to other countries.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

IE, we need to lick a bunch of bung hole, because they didn't have the nuts to do what we did, they had well over ten violations of UN sanctions they were ignoring, and listen to other countries while they are taking bribes from communist dictators. France, Germany and Russia have already said they are not backing Kerry and he admitted a few weeks ago.
We'll be sure and pass that global test though.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> I wouldn't say that the people were unfriendly, but their media and governmental positions were negative toward America. This was primarily because of the US going into Iraq against the UN's standing when an investigation had shown that there was no WMDs in Iraq.
> The European nations put a lot of stock in the UN, and to go against the UN is not viewed favorably over there.


No WMD's in Iraq is pure BS. It has been shown that they were there, the storage areas were found; but while Saddam stalled, and the UN played right into his hands, he moved them out of the country. The UN doesn't respect us? Ah, too bad, as if I cared. The toothless wonder strikes again. Put Kerry in the seat and we'll be a long way towards letting the UN govern us, instead of governing ourselves


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

SFC Rude said:


> SniperPride,
> 
> Where'd you school at? If you need to ask about this question for get it.


school? which? for what? :wink:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

SFC, that's known as a rhetorical question, and the answer, of course, is none of them.

I guess the next rhetorical question would be, "And how long did it take for the Nazis to roll over them in world war II?" Can't happen again. Right, like it didn't happen in Kuwait. As long as madmen like Hitler and Hussein exist, SOMEONE will have to be strong enough and with enough resolve to do something about it. I'm not sure I enjoy being the caretakers of the world, but who would you pick? The French, the Germans, the Dutch? Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Belgium? Don't count on any of them. They're all too self centered to worry about anyone else. How about South Africa, or Egypt, or Jordan? Who would you pick, because nobody else is going to do it. Just check the UN voting record. "Let's form a committee and study this for 4-5 years. Then we'll hold sanctions." Yea, right. They work.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Let's examine the real reason France, Germany and Russia didn't want to support this war--they all had their hands so far up Saddam's a$$ that they could pull the trigger. Even the liberal press has had to finally divulge these countries were selling weapons to Iraq. The latest liberal media smear reports 360 tons of explosives are missing, left unguarded by the Bush administration (Oh, by the way, they were gone before we invaded Iraq). Who do you think sold them to Iraq--FRANCE. And then we have the oil-for-food scandal--all the European countries and rogue contries in the U.N. were feeding off this largely U.S. funded source. Of course they didn't want to support the war--who would want to kill the golden goose.

It just amazes me how democrats can be so uneducated and liberal media blinded. uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Say isin't it haliburton who is still doing buisness with Iran? Double standards a plenty.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"We are America, we are great! We are however not above the laws, written or otherwise. America cannot police the globe, piss everyone off, and expect them to take it. If we want to avoid future war, shorten current wars, and get America back to its previous status, we need to listen to other countries."

No, we need to stop trying to fight everyone else's wars, unless the directly threaten us. i don't think we should be having these troubles in Iraq, because we should have utterly crushed them in the invasion. I think we held back way to much power, took to long to strike, and still not being aggressive enough in destroying remaining cells. We should have been out of Iraq in 3 to 6 months tops.

Actualy, Clinton should have let us finish the job in the first place.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"No, we need to stop trying to fight everyone else's wars, unless the directly threaten us. i don't think we should be having these troubles in Iraq, because we should have utterly crushed them in the invasion. I think we held back way to much power, took to long to strike, and still not being aggressive enough in destroying remaining cells. We should have been out of Iraq in 3 to 6 months tops. "

That is completely contradicting, I agree with the top half but the bottom is the exact opposite. Iraq was not an imminent threat.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Yes, it was. Keep your head in the sand if you want to, but it was an imminent threat.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Head, he!! he's buried all the way up to his ankles.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

har har, shrugging off the facts is always best when you're wrong. Keep up the good work!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

We haved proved to you again, and again, but you still continue to live in the dark, what a strange and lonely place you live. The sky is falling, the sky is falling ooh no.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> har har, shrugging off the facts is always best when you're wrong. Keep up the good work!


and your saying this from experience? :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Experience indeed, I've been arguing with these people for quite a while now. I know exactly how good they are at leaving facts opposing Mr Bush in the dust while putting a magnifying glass upon the democratic matters.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

sdeprie said:


> A: If you're worried about brainpower, check out the education records for our 2 main presidential candidates. Bush's was ALL over Kerry's, and Bush went farther in post graduate degrees.
> 
> B: If Mr Bush's personal "brainpower" is not high enough for you, check out the level of brainpower with which he has surrounded himself. His counselors are made up of exclusively high post graduate personnel with HIGH GPA's, some of the highest in years. Whoever is attacking him at this level, I'm sure you would not want to get into some kind of contest with him on any personal level. I'm a reasonably smart guy and I sure as heck wouldn't.
> 
> I get so tired of round about attacks on him without substance. Of course, there are very few legitimate attacks of substance available so I guess we should expect this.


Well, his papers are in order. However, some of his stufers have fake diplomas. Leave them alone and take a look what and how Bush done going into this war. It is a chain awful tactical and political blunders until the very last day before the elections...


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Pesticidal said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > :Germans got their Hitler one time. We are not immune of blunders like this.
> ...


It would be very easy to take awya all your guns. You will see very soon that Kerry would not take your guns, you and me will keep hunitng and Kerry will be our next Pres. You should be ashamed then.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

mr.trooper said:


> "Ja, that's constructive. Thanks for your insightful contribution. "
> 
> So you posted why?
> 
> Dogs, just because you disagree with Bush's methods doesn't mean that he is stupid. LOOK AT YOURSELF! I'm an idiot, and even I have finally learned to use a spell check! What does that say about you? Even I, the NODAK stooge, realize how ignorant bad spelling makes you look!


do not worry. i am in a hurry. this is interent talk, the message went through. is not it? i am happy.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Pesticidal said:
> 
> 
> > sevendogs said:
> ...


http://www.nj.com/sports/sunbeam/index. ... 311580.xml

http://washingtontimes.com/op-ed/200410 ... -8992r.htm

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets ... spx?ID=161

I'm not the one that should be ashamed...

It's a mistake to believe that the 2nd Amendment is for Hunter's Rights.


----------

